

There's Basically No Way to Not Be a Gentrifier - ultimatedelman
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2014/04/theres-basically-no-way-not-be-gentrifier/8877/

======
sportanova
TLDR: We're all evil - but it's ok (as long as you write your congressman)!

